# Stunning (really!) old farmstead in Michigan



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Someone please buy this and love it as we can't afford it 

I'll start by saying that I have no vested interest in this other than I love it. I came across it yesterday as they were having a barn sale and I just followed the signs...got lots of great deals and fell completely in love 

It's for sale by owner and they will consider a land contract, they are asking $240.900 with 3 acres, $265,000 with 10 acres ("or reasonable discussions")

Here is the blurb from their flyer, my notes in bold..

"Beautiful country home...Secluded area with lots of woods. It is next to thousands of acres of state land *Up against Waterloo State rec, 20,000 acres of hunting, camping, fishing with 20+ miles of designated equestrian trails* Great hunting with deer, turkeys and more *they are not kidding*....pond, garden plots, fruit trees *Not sure what all, but I saw a HUGE pear tree behind the barn* grapes and wild berries.

1900 built hip roof barn 40x80 good shape with room for horses and business *The barn is so beautiful inside I about cried when I walked in..* 

House is 3000+ sf remodeled and updated while preserving it's original charm *very true* Central air, high efficiency furnace. Lots of original hardwood flooring, original wood trim and built-ins.

There is more info if anyone is interested, not feeling like typing out the whole thing 

Rent with option to buy for $1200 per month plus utilities, security deposit and references.

PM me if you would like more info and I can get it for you.

The entire upper floor is finished for use as an income apartment or in-law apt if wanted, huge apartment with separate entrance.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Added...this place is down an idyllic, tree lined lane and feels like miles from anything, but it's a hop to I94..20 mins to Ann Arbor, 15 mins to Jackson.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I told the owner I would mention it and he consented to me snapping some pics...so buy it and invite me over 










Barn (and my car, loading up barn sale goodies!)










Chicken coop










Formal dining room (off the kitchen) The interior pics don't come close to doing it credit












Small section of the barn 'basement' the main level is completely floored with gorgeous wide hardwood boards..'basement' is cobble stones in places, cement and and dirt in others










Living room (original light fixtures..in dining room too)










Kitchen (taken from informal dining area/laundry)










One more..Original kitchen door (leading to small enclosed porch)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Great place!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

why did you do this???? shame on you!! oh wow, maybe if a few of us go in together, we could buy it? i can see why you are so taken with it, that is a real gem. that is what i always wanted, too. gorgeous. i cannot imagine it not selling in a short time. wow


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow! Not that far from me either. Wish I could afford that.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Oh my. I love something like that.

It reminds me a bit of the 1929 farmhouse I once owned up in Gladwin. Had a big red out out back, too.


----------



## missysid (Feb 21, 2006)

Oh that barn! I love the look of the entire place.


----------

